# Media Magic



## Cornelius Coburn (Mar 30, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Mar 30, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 30, 2022)

This is not mixed media.  It is simply a youtube video.  Mixed media implies an infusion of one medium into another.  e.g.  A TikTok.  The writer's words, and the desired music.  I'm not tech savvy, but even I can do it.  There are blocks of vague, ambiguous text collecting several of the creative forums that have the flavour of hazed ramblings that really don't go anywhere. 

 From a reader's standpoint, a writer's standpoint...find the point, integrate, credit, and edit your mediums so they are an accurate reflection of what you are actually trying to portray.  Look up guided meditation and you might be closer to the mark because right now the writing is gold standard of clichés that need to be addressed.

The music holds its own as music often does, but the writing is not on par.  It aims for profundity, but has no identity or true character.  Take a hard look at your medium and the operation platform.  Is it supporting your vision?  If not why?  If it does, consider why, as well.  Which platform offers the audience the most integrated experience and user tools?

You might be surprised at what can be done with fifteen minutes and a halfway decent cell phone.  Look beyond passivity to immersion.

(Also known as what reader is going to stare at   a youtube video for the entire five minutes without switching their attention to something active because listening is a passive action and a paragraph takes about thirty seconds to read.)

An example of mixed media:


----------



## RGS (Mar 30, 2022)

After I finished my third novel, I recorded a short theme song to go along with it. A URL in an ebook wouldn't be clickable; the reader would have to type it into a browser manually, and with my particular hosting, they would also have to get the case correct on everything (thanks, Linux!). Plus, my hosting might someday get changed and I wouldn't want to have to either resubmit the book or have the reader get a 404 error.

Another option would have been to print a barcode in the book that can be scanned by a phone, but that still doesn't solve the potential changing host issue. That's about the closest I can get to "mixed media."

But in the meantime, I've left it up:

*Molly's Theme*


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Mar 30, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Mar 31, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 3, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 3, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 3, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 3, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 3, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 5, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 5, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 5, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 6, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 7, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 7, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 8, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 8, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 8, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 9, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 9, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 9, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 9, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 10, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 10, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 11, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 11, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 12, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 13, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 13, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 13, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 14, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 14, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 15, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 16, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 16, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 16, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 16, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 16, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 17, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 17, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 17, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 18, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 18, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 18, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 18, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 20, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 20, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 21, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 21, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 21, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 21, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 21, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 21, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 22, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 22, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 22, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 22, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 22, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 23, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 23, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 24, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 25, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 28, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 28, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 28, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 29, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 29, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 29, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## RGS (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 30, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 30, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 30, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 1, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 3, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 6, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 8, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 9, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 11, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 12, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 14, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 15, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 15, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 15, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 16, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 16, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 16, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 20, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 21, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 28, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 30, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 1, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Jun 1, 2022)

When I see the words mixed media, I think of this.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 1, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 2, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 4, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 9, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 12, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 16, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 25, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 13, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 15, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 25, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 30, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 31, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Aug 2, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Aug 3, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Aug 3, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Aug 6, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Aug 6, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Nov 7, 2022)

Deleted


----------

